# Die Hard Marine Battery sale



## Auzivision (May 24, 2012)

Just a heads up... Sears has Die Hard Marine Batteries on sale up to 60% off. 

I ordered a deep cycle for $39.99 with free in-store pickup. 

https://www.sears.com/automotive-ba...wordSearch=false&sid=IAx20050830x000545&aff=Y

Discount price appears in cart upon checkout.


----------



## muskiemike12 (May 24, 2012)

Sweet deal! 
Thanks! :mrgreen:


----------



## MOE (May 24, 2012)

It tells me they are not availible. Did I miss out already or am I doing something wrong?


----------



## wcbond4 (May 24, 2012)

They are apparently already sold out of all marine batteries. Everyone I clicked on was unavailable.


----------



## overboard (May 24, 2012)

same here. 
was just at a store, and they said online only! probablly had 2 in stock for online sale. sears is noted for this, with rainchecks, but looks like no raincheck on this one.


----------



## MOE (May 24, 2012)

I started a chat with them asking about the sale. Was told it was a web error and they are 10% off. I said wouldn't they have to honor their own sales add and she ended the chat with no response.


----------



## overboard (May 24, 2012)

just did the same thing: QUOTE; there has been a web error. we cannot honor that price. 
don't waste you'r time on this "SALE".


----------



## MOE (May 24, 2012)

I printed the add and I might run down there after work. Probably won't do any good though. Surely there is something that can be done to make them honor this sales add. Wonder if reporting to the BBB would do any good.


----------



## earl60446 (May 24, 2012)

No wonder Walmart has been eating sears lunch for 2 decades


----------



## Auzivision (May 24, 2012)

Sorry, I tried, but those good deals sometime go really quick. The guy at the counter was shocked at the price I paid and said he was going to order one online later. Even made it by West Marine to trade my brand new 24 sized box for a 27. Now if I could get my $35 I spent on the marine "starting" battery back I'd be about even.









One thing for sure is this puppy is heavier than the others.


----------



## muskiemike12 (May 25, 2012)

I picked up my group 27 ($39.99) today on my lunch break. Thanks again for the tip!


----------

